# In Search of Redemption....Epic Failure AGAIN



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Brother in law is bored out of his mind with this weather. After I dropped my daughter off at school I rode by the beach to find it pretty pleasant out in the Gulf.

We load up in search of redemption after slinging the yaks in the middle of the street not once, but twice last trip.

Heading out wasnt bad, a little wind and a little swell but nothing to think twice about.

I catch a spanish and he catches a bonita on the way out. We start bottom fishing and hammering the snapper and get broke off several times.

Everything is going great and we catch a lot of fish but the wind is picking up so we call it.

I pick up a king on the way in.

We come in over the bar no problem. We jump out to walk them in because of the beach erosion left a big cliff at the waters edge.

We are casually walking them in and talking when out of no where the water goes from zero to OMGWTFBBQ in an instant. We lose grip of the yaks and they go tumbling. He hadnt taken his drive out yet and his rods were leashed. I had just taken my drive out and my rods arent leashed. I get knocked down hard and jam my finger. I look up and my yak is right side up high and dry on the beach. Two out of four rods are left and my mirage is gone. Cooler, fishgrips, bait tube, cans of grizzly and water bottles are washing down the beach.

Luckily I see my mirage and scoop and score. He, meanwhile is still tumbling in the surf with his yak. Out of all the times Ive been on the water Ive never seen it change like that so fast. I think I was honestly in shock for a second and kind of dazed. 

He gets his stuff up and I am off in the water looking for my rods getting clobbered by huge waves. The water is muddy as hell but I luckily found one rod.

Total loss was a Penn 706z on an AllStar Cobia special, and two pairs of pliers. Im pissed about my rod as they dont make it anymore and it was nice. Plus those 706zs aint cheap anymore. FML


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeeezzzzz

What do you do in your spare time? Are you building up a lot of bad karma somehow? have you run over any old ladies or children lately? Did you shoot an Albatross?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Jeeezzzzz
> 
> What do you do in your spare time? Are you building up a lot of bad karma somehow? have you run over any old ladies or children lately? Did you shoot an Albatross?


Dude I dont know. Its been ahwhile since Ive been fishing for my self. Last four trips I did little fishing but mostly baiting hooks, taking off fish, giving direction, catching bait, etc for new people Ive been taking out fishing. Youd think I would have picked up some good Karma by now.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Where do you launch? I fish alot in perdido so if i find your rod Ill send you a message. Sounds like jacked up luck though. Wish the gulf was still like it was before the storm. For a couple weeks there it was glass till the afternoon storms rolled in.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Make sure you aren't bringing bananas on the Kayak:thumbup:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear about more bad news JD, surely the good karma will catch back up with ya. You usually stay on some good fish with good reports, good luck man!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dude cmon on man, you need to change something in ur life to get the karma back on ur self damn. sorry bout ur luck! at least you caught some fish!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It was insane. We were literally just walking in, no problem at all, chatting about the day. Next thing I know big rollers are coming in and just knocking us around like rag dolls. 

I'm stemmin' over here about the rod. I lost it at walk over number in Navarre if anyone happens to find it.

I'm needing a flat calm day so I can go out there alone and do my own thing.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

It will get better, BUT now I know why Im not getting any good fish, Your catchin em all, Hate to hear about a good rig went down, Must be a better one in your future advents, But leave me a couple O them fish out there some time. One way to look at it. ole carver


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

It was my first time out in your old scrambler on sunday and the rogue waves were bad. I ended up riding all the way in to the beach cause i was worried if i got out the same thing would happen to me.


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Your luck has to change eventually!! I did a double check to realize you were the same guy who lost the yaks driving.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I am trying to keep a mask and snorkel in the truck when I go out for days like that. I know the water is pretty dirty right now, but most times, I'd feel pretty confident about finding stuff with a mask on hand.

Sorry to hear about the gear.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That water was like chocolate milk, I don't think even a mask could have saved my rod.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry about the rod JD. A nice rod is a heart breaker to lose


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

how many rods do you guys carry in a trip??


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually carry four this time of year. Bait rod, bottom rod and two rods for trolling/pitch rod.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn! I think your hobie is cursed. Its time to spread some snapper blood on it and hold an excorcism.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Silver lining is, maybe your in laws will avoid fishing next time  sound like brother in law has bad ju ju.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

chaps said:


> Damn! I think your hobie is cursed. Its time to spread some snapper blood on it and hold an excorcism.


Ive said its cursed before and I believe it is.



saintsfann76 said:


> Silver lining is, maybe your in laws will avoid fishing next time  sound like brother in law has bad ju ju.


No kidding. I feel bad for him though. they last came down two years ago and we did alot of fishing in the sound. We smashed the redfish. We also did some surf fishing at pickens and did well. But Isaac messed up those plans because my spot in the sound I cant get to since 399 is closed and we cant go to pickens since that road is still closed. I might take him to three mile tomorrow. Ive never fished it out of a yak but I did see a big tarpon jump out there today on the way to the fish house as we were sitting in traffic on the bridge.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn man that is bad. Did a large boat pass by the beach and the waves were from the wake? That could explain the sudden appearance of the larger waves. Hang in there, you are due for an epic day of catching.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing with a boat passing. Sorry about your luck man, no way in hell it is funny now, but one day you will laugh over a beer telling that story.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It wasn't from a boat. I hqvnt seen a boat close enough to even send a small wake at me in Navarre wince cobia season.

A small squall blew up but it just sprinkled and the wind blew good for less then ten minutes before we came in. I guess that is all it took for it to get that nasty. My finger is nice and swollen today too. We really took a beating.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, maybe I don't need to get up with you to hit the beach.:thumbup:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Well if your like me it comes in 3s, So take someone an go to eat out, Put a glass of your favorite drink close as possable on the edge of the table, an talk an enjoy the meal till the glass is knock over by acc, The streak will be over, LOL,,, Then go back out an catch some fish, ole carver


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you an I need to fish at a couple spots and you can show me how to catch some sows (I'll leave my gps at home). You can use my outback and I'll use yours and if I have any crazy problems we will know your yak is cursed.


----------

